# My product collection



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a bit of a tidy up today so decided to post up my collection. I got a bit of everything, but the collection is still growing! There's a fair bit hiding, but you can make out most of it.

I want to put up some proper shelving, but still sorting out what I actually want.




























The good stuff I keep inside, like my waxes and polishes. I keep them inside mainly due to the hot temperatures inside the garage, which kill products pretty quickly. 
Don't laugh at the turtle wax, I like it better than the CG5050! 










A bit of my 'other' collection that helps me get by when I'm not detailing!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice collection type[r]+ :thumb:

Especially fond of the 'refreshments' - you'll get a good rest after doing a car down at your place. :doublesho


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You haven't seen the rest of the house and pool yet! 

Nothing better than a ****tail or 10 in the pool with the BBQ lit in the 35*c heat!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Nothing better than a ****tail or 10 in the pool with the BBQ lit in the 35*c heat!


Flash git  :lol:

Good on you though man... we'd all love a bit of that caper :thumb:

Can I come and visit your place in person for a fairer review of your bar and pool etc? :speechles :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice collection mate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice collection Matty :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good...

eh... when is the DW meet!?!?!?!?!?!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Nice collection Matty :thumb:


It's got nothing on yours Nas, or your garage!!! :argie:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice selection, but I'm only interested in the last picture. 

Fish


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Fish said:


> Nice selection, but I'm only interested in the last picture.
> 
> Fish


Me too usually!  I got more though! A lot more!!! :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection you got there buddy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> It's got nothing on yours Nas, or your garage!!! :argie:


I don't think so because we have same collection 99% , you must add Werkstat Carnuba Jett to your LSP


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I don't think so because we have same collection 99% , you must add Werkstat Carnuba Jett to your LSP


Same collection minus the whole range of Swissvax and Zymol products! :lol:

I want to order Werkstat, but not in any hurry. I need new pads first, I had to throw out my cyan hydro-techs.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice collection!
if you like some nice pads,try the opt MF pads and the new scholl orange waffle+scholl ssp pad,thats really a must!!.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice collection of both detailing products and the liquid refreshments Matty!:thumb:

John.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Some more yummy SV waxes for my collection!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

You must make lot's of detailer jobs that you can use all those wax
If I remember right you use also Naviwax/Powerlock/Blackfire etc...:lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> You must make lot's of detailer jobs that you can use all those wax
> If I remember right you use also Naviwax/Powerlock/Blackfire etc...:lol:


It'll take me a lifetime to get through all the wax I got (miniscule by others collections! :doublesho), but that won't stop me getting more!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

cracking collection! where did you get all the sample pots from?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sean20 said:


> cracking collection! where did you get all the sample pots from?


Swissvax here in Australia. :thumb:

Don't know why SV UK doesn't sell them?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice bit of kit there buddy :thumb:
Love the Swissvax collection


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

More Swissvax.....


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate,try some zymol products..
and scholls polishes-------:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

What a fantastic collection 
The boy moved to Adelaide 6 months ago and I'm looking forward to going out there 
Glad to see detailing is big over there and I'm looking forward to detailing his new car when I get over for a holiday as no doubt he will have neglected it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Mate,try some zymol products..
> and scholls polishes-------:lol::lol::lol:


Haha Ron! 

A Zymol Holiday Sampler Kit should be next on the list. I want #3, but just might get #2. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

greenwagon said:


> What a fantastic collection
> The boy moved to Adelaide 6 months ago and I'm looking forward to going out there
> Glad to see detailing is big over there and I'm looking forward to detailing his new car when I get over for a holiday as no doubt he will have neglected it


Adelaide is a nice city! You'll have a fantastic holiday if you come out here! Adelaide hills = wine country!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Haha Ron!
> 
> A Zymol Holiday Sampler Kit should be next on the list. I want #3, but just might get #2. :thumb:


I got two units of the NO-2 sampler,
didnt "connect" to it at start,
but love it now.
by the way,youre from darwin arent you?!
ive been to ausi land a few years back,
arrived at sydney,a few days later we took an old falcon for a ride till darwin,and then we died...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice collection, Angus Dura bitter too. Obviously partial to a Pink Gin.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nic collection fella


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really nice collection, you have good taste!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Some more yummy SV waxes for my collection!


What size are the sample pots?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Those wee pots are so cool! :argie:

Is it strange to want them more than the big ones? 

One thing's for sure... those are some damn fine purchases type[r]+ :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I want the little pots :argie: nice collection, I know you love the Swissvax .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> What size are the sample pots?


10ml for the little ones, 50ml for the medium ones, and that's a full size pot in the middle!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Really nice collection, you have good taste!


Cheers JJ! I'd like to try some of your finest one day!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Those wee pots are so cool! :argie:
> 
> Is it strange to want them more than the big ones?
> 
> One thing's for sure... those are some damn fine purchases type[r]+ :thumb:


Haha! Not at all! 

I just wish Swissvax made all their waxes in 50ml size. I'd buy the lot!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> I want the little pots :argie: nice collection, I know you love the Swissvax .


A Zymol holiday kit #2 or #3 will be this years Christmas present I think Stef! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> I got two units of the NO-2 sampler,
> didnt "connect" to it at start,
> but love it now.
> by the way,youre from darwin arent you?!
> ...


yeah, Darwin Ron! Too extreme up here for ya mate?!?!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> A Zymol holiday kit #2 or #3 will be this years Christmas present I think Stef! :thumb:


Good shout pal, I'll be inversting in one when they next pop up .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> Good shout pal, I'll be inversting in one when they next pop up .


Available all year round from USA!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Always concerned of being charged whilst shipping though  
I really fancy number #3 but a lot of dosh!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, we don't have to pay those taxes like you guys here in OZ, but our stupid government is trying to change that....

Zymol charge an arm and a leg for international shipping, but I've got a mail redirection thingy set up in USA. Very handy for me, I have to order everything in, or pay through the nose.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Yer I noticed Zymols shipping isn't cheap :lol: makes it all worth it when you get the sun that you do on the paintwork though!! Is there no where that stock it in AUS then? Think morethanpolish.com stock it here.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

No, I don't think so. I've had a look, but found nothing. I looked at the uk Zymol, I think they ripping everyone off with the $ to £ conversion lol! At least Swissvax same price everywhere, even here in Australia!


----------

